# Napakasakit nito...



## romelako

Npkaskit nito shet pro kaya ko to di naman mahirap makinigat tanggapin lalo na tikwang my *nagawangma 
*
mali yhey nagpapatwad tlga ako sayo *krapat* dpat lng skin yun pero ung *isanghit* di ko n alam kung anong

iisipin ko kht anong gwin ko pag lumalala na ang sitwaas yon puro nlng massskit na *saltakak yanin* ko pa

kaya sana* kya nin* ko pagusto ko pang maniwala pero sana tulungan akog diyos kung di *natlgadpat* kmi

sana tulungan nlng niya ko na babliw na ko pero kung test lng ito kakayanin ko pa kahit ano kya kong *tangg*

*ggapinht* ano kya ko pa at least di msyang ung pagsakit ko sa una yhey mgiging m sya ako pra sayo prmis

--------------

It was a long message without any spaces so I did my best to try to split it up.  There are a lot of abbreviations.  Could I please get a translation of this text?  Thanks in advanced.  The *bolded* words are questionable words.


----------



## romelako

Can anybody translate this?


----------



## DotterKat

I'll take a stab at it but as you have noticed, the text is so poorly  written that it would be difficult to parse.  Also, it is sprinkled with  words from either a dialect other than Tagalog or with idiosyncratic or  slang words.  Translating it correctly will truly take a group effort,  as I doubt my version will be completely accurate.

Npkaskit nito shet pro kaya ko to = _Napakasakit nito_ (expletive),  _pero kaya ko ito_*.*
_*This is so difficult / hard, but I can take it / I can bear it.*
_
di naman mahirap makinigat tanggapin lalo na tikwang my *nagawangma *mali  =
_Hindi naman mahirap_(makinigat?) _tanggapin, lalo na_  (tikwang my?) _nagawang mali_*.
It would not be so difficult to accept, especially if (I were the  one at fault?).

*yhey nagpapatwad tlga ako sayo *krapat* dpat lng skin yun    = _(yhey?) Humihingi ako talaga ng kapatawaran sa iyo, karapat  dapat lang sa akin iyon.  *I am truly asking for your forgiveness, for  that is truly what I ought to do.

*_pero ung *isanghit* di ko n alam kung anong iisipin ko  kht anong gwin ko = Pero yung (isanghit), hindi ko na alam kung ano ang  iisipin ko, o kahit ano ang gagawin ko.
_*However, with the other (matter/situation?), I know neither what  to think nor do (about that other matter/situation).

*_pag lumalala na ang sitwaas yon puro nlng massskit na *saltakak  yanin*  ko pa = Kapag lumalala na ang sitwasyon, puro na lang masasakit  na  (saltakak yanin?) ko pa.
_*Whenever the situation worsens, (I only get / I get the brunt of)  (hurtful words / actions?)

*_kaya sana* kya nin* ko pa = Kaya sana kayanin ko.
_*So, I hope I can bear it / suffer through this some more.

*_gusto ko pang maniwala pero sana tulungan akog diyos  kung di *natlgadpat*  kmi = Gusto ko pang maniwala, pero sana tulungan ako ng Diyos, kung  hindi (natigadpat?) kami.
_*I still would like to believe / I would like to keep faith, but  I  hope that God would help me, otherwise (something bad?) will befall /  happen to us.

*_sana tulungan nlng niya ko na babliw na ko pero kung test lng  ito  kakayanin ko pa kahit ano kya kong *tangg** ggapinht* ano =  Sana tulungan na lang Niya ako (kung hindi), mababaliw na ako, pero kung  pagsusubok (test) lang ito, kakayanin ko pa kahit ano, kaya kong  tanggapin (kahit) ano.
_*I hope / pray that He (God) helps me, (otherwise) I will go  crazy.  However, if this is all just a test / trial (from God), then I  will bear it all / suffer through it all,  and take it all, whatever  those trials may be

*_kya ko pa at least di msyang ung pagsakit ko sa una yhey  mgiging m sya  ako pra sayo prmis = Kaya ko pa, at least hindi masasayang yung  pagmamalasakit  ko sa una, (yhey?) magiging masaya ako para sa iyo, I  promise.
_*I can still take it, (at least) my sufferings (with the first one)  would not be wasted.  I will be happy for you (make both of us happy?),  this I promise you.

*_>>>>>>>>

I hope that helps.  There is some sense to the text as you can see.  The  writer obviously wrote a cathartic, almost plaintive text and there is a  subtext of appealing for some kind of help.


----------



## amoy_ube

Perhaps it would be easier to understand if I try to write it in proper tagalog first



> Napakaskit nito shet *pero* kaya ko *ito* di naman mahirap makinig at tanggapin lalo na *at* *ikaw* *ang* may *nagawang mali* hey nagpapatawad talaga ako sayo *karapat* dapat lang sa akin yun pero yung *isang hin*di ko na alam kung anong
> 
> iisipin ko kahit anong gawin ko pag lumalala na ang sitwasyon puro na lang masasakit na *salita kakayanin* ko pa
> 
> kaya sana* kayanin* ko pa gusto ko pang maniwala pero sana tulungan ako ng diyos kung di *na talaga dapat* kmi
> 
> sana tulungan na lang niya ko nababaliw na ko pero kung test lang ito kakayanin ko pa kahit ano kaya kong *tang**gapin kahit* ano kaya ko pa at least di masayang yung pagsakit ko sa una yhey magiging masaya ako para sayo pramis


 
Napakaskit nito shet *pero* kaya ko *ito* 
*>> It hurts a lot (expletive) but I can bear this*

di naman mahirap makinig at tanggapin lalo na *at* *ikaw* *ang* may *nagawang mali* 
*>> It's not difficult to listen and to accept especially if you are the one who made a mistake/did something wrong*

hey nagpapatawad talaga ako sayo *karapat* dapat lang sa akin yun 
*>> hey, I do forgive, it's the proper thing for me to do*

pero yung *isang hin*di ko na alam kung anong iisipin ko 
*>>* *but the thing that I could not accept (or literal: the thing which I don't know how to make of)*

kahit anong gawin ko pag lumalala na ang sitwasyon puro na lang masasakit na *salita kakayanin* ko pa
*>>* *No matter what I do, if the situation worsen, all I'll get will be hurtful words, I'll still try to bear it*

kaya sana* kayanin* ko pa 
*>> So, I hope I can still bear it*

gusto ko pang maniwala pero sana tulungan ako ng diyos kung di *na talaga dapat* kmi
*>> I still want to believe but I hope God helps me if we really can't work it out anymore (or: we're not meant to be together anymore)*

sana tulungan na lang niya ko 
*>> I hope he(God?) helps me *

nababaliw na ko pero kung test lang ito kakayanin ko pa kahit ano 
*>> I'm going crazy, but if this is just a test, I'll try to bear it no matter what*

kaya kong *tanggapin kahit* ano kaya ko pa at least di masayang yung pagsakit ko sa una 
*>> I can bear anything, I can still bear it, so long as I don't waste the sacrifice I did at the start (or the hurt I tried to bear/accept at the start)*

yhey magiging masaya ako para sayo pramis
*>> (yey/hey?) I will be happy for you, I promise*


----------

